# Zwei Computer verbinden



## Tangstedt (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Eine für euch sicher einfache Frage: Ich habe mir einen zweiten (Aldi)Rechner gekauft und möchte die Daten von meinem alten Gerät auf das neue Übertragen. Mittels Crossover-Kabel.

Bei mir will es zum Verrecken nicht funktionieren. Ich habe zig Anleitungen aus dem Internet schritt für schritt verfolgt, aber es funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Einmal ist es mir immerhin gelungen, den 2. Rechner im Netzwerk anzeigen zu lassen, aber ich konnte keine Daten rüberschieben, nur abholen. Beim versuch die IP-Adressen "umzudrehen", d.h. Client und Server zu tauschen, ist wieder alles in die Grütze gegangen.

Bei allen Anleitungen finde ich die Frage (auch beim Windows Netzwerk Assistenten),  "dieser Rechner ist mit dem Internet verbunden", dieser Rechner verfügt über einen eigenen Internetanschluß" usw.

Ich will NICHT mit beiden Rechnern ins Netz. Alles was ich will, ist, Daten von Rechner A auf Rechner B übertragen. Und das mit möglichst hoher Geschwindigkeit.

Ich bin auch ziemlich ratlos, was die einzelnen Verbindungen bedeuten: Netwerkbrücke, Lan 1 und Lan 2 usw.

Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis auf eine "schritt für schritt" anleitung geben? Wie gesagt: OHNE Internetanbindung. Den alten Rechner will ich anschließend abbauen.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe

P.S. Ich benutze auf beiden Rechner Windows XP


Karin


----------



## gothic ghost (2. Januar 2005)

Hi,
lösche erstmal auf beiden Rechnern die Laneinträge.
nach dem Neustart vergibts du "feste IP-Adressen"
für die Lanverbindung bei
PC 1
192.168.2.1 = Ipadresse
255.255.255.0 = Subnet Mask
Beispiel = Arbeitsgruppe
PC 2
192.168.2.2 = Ipadresse
255.255.255.0 = Subnet Mask
Beispiel = Arbeitsgruppe
192.168.2.1 = Gateway und DNS-Server

bestehen dann immer noch Probleme, nochmal melden.  ;-)


----------



## Tangstedt (3. Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die rasche Hilfe,

Und das Beste: Es funktionierte auf Anhieb! Warum steht sowas nicht in irgendeinem schlauen Buch oder irgendwo im Internet? Woher soll jemand die dusseligen IP-Adressen und Gateway-Adressen kennen?

Nochmals: Vielen Dank - und ein erfolgreiches 2005!

Karin aus Hamburg


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

Tangstedt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum steht sowas nicht in irgendeinem schlauen Buch oder irgendwo im Internet? Woher soll jemand die dusseligen IP-Adressen und Gateway-Adressen kennen?



Sowas steht bestimmt im Internet, sogar über die Suche hättest du bestimmt 50 Beiträge gefunden in denen das steht.
Und die dusseligen IP und Gateway Adressen kennt man nicht, die vergibst du selber


----------

